# Photo Challenge Voting Poll - November 2010 - Communication



## Chris of Arabia

Which is your favourite?

Nov 2010 Photo Challenge Gallery

_*WARNING:* The gallery seems to be misbehaving at the time of writing and is showing the same thumbnail for all entries, and is also ignoring requests to sort in the correct order. All images can be seen correctly if you drill past the thumbnail though. They are also shown correctly below._

*Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their      full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all that        much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,          but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to  the         gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of          the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote     right      away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put  in     place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe that you should be  able   to,   feel free  to    send a pm to myself or another TPF staff  member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous          (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the    voting.       Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific    photos until    after    the voting has completed and the winner is    announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before      voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order    so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of   the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you  select    Sorted By:  "*Image Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*"  and  then   click on  the "*Show Images*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your          favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let    us       know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top          five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be          contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is          announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30  days   they       will not receive their prize and it will be put  towards a   future       challenge. If we are unable to ship the  intended prize to   the winner  do      to his/her location we will  provide another prize of   equal  value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

And here are the images:

01:






02:





03:





04:





05:





06:





07:





08:





09:





10:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Well with a little over a week to go, we've got some good numbers of votes in already - still time tough, so if you've not done it already, get your vote in as soon as you can.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK, just 5 voting days to go - keep them coming


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Well it's all very tight here and the poll closes later today - get your vote in now if you're going to, there are not many hours left


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Time to announce the winners then...

In first place this month, our congratulations go to jack58 with this:







In second place we have paegasus with this image:







And in third place this time around we have nahtanoj with this:






Once again, thanks to everyone who took part and also those who took the time to vote. A PM will be on it's way to our winner very shortly.

Don't forget to enter for the December "Open" Challenge, everyone on the forum must be able to enter that, why not give it a go this month if you've not done so before. Have some fun with it and see what you can come up with.


----------



## kingmushroom88

the tiger ... is very nice ...


----------



## jack58

I received my Amazon $25 award for Novembers "communication" contest on Jan 17th. :mrgreen:

Thanks!


----------



## Scubagod

Tiger


----------



## jack58

What happened to the pictures? They're not showing up?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

jack58 said:


> What happened to the pictures? They're not showing up?



I honestly have no idea. I'll have to go take a look


----------



## smeat

I'd also like to see these shots if you can find a way to bring them back up


----------



## jack58

smeat said:


> I'd also like to see these shots if you can find a way to bring them back up



Yeah, why are these down or not showing when the "January 2011 "Adventure" are showing just fine? Is this forum on a "server" budget?


----------



## matekat

The winner of the photo challenge will be          contacted by Private  Message (PM) on the day that the winner is          announced.


----------



## jack58

What good is having these contest if you can't see the past contest & winners??? Is this forum on a budget or something?


----------

